
The joy of algebra - gloves
Why 7(3^2-5)-7+3 = 4!
======
lucozade
If finding arithmetic ways to make 4! floats your boat you're going to love
division. You might want to pace yourself though, there are quite a few of
them.

------
Oleg2tor
Why not?

